# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  INNOVACION EN  RIEGO, INVIERTE EN CAPACITARTE, FACULTAD DE AGRONOMIA, UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA

## Riego por goteo

*UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA - LA MOLINA
FACULTAD DE AGRONOMIA* IV CURSO ON LINE 2021 CURSO INTERNACIONAL
RIEGO POR GOTEO *DISEÑO, OPERACIÓN Y EVALUACIÓN*   DEL 10 SETIEMBRE AL 02 OCTUBRE 2021 10, 11, 17, 18, 24, 25 Setiembre - 01, 02 Octubre Viernes y Sábado - De 6 a 9 pm - Vía ON LINE  Pre inscríbete: https://www.lamolina.edu.pe/agronomia/riego/index.html  *EXPOSITORES
SALOMON HELFGOTT, MIGUEL CAÑAMERO, OSCAR LOLI, RUBY VEGA * *
OBJETIVOS DEL CURSO *  Brindar las herramientas para: Plantear y diseñar tu sistema de riego por goteo.Evaluar el sistema de riego en funcionamiento y plantear las mejoras .Casos estudio: Diseñar el sistema de riego: caña de azúcar y paltoOptimizar la operación y la peculiaridad agronómica del riego y fertirriegoCasos estudio: Diseño de plan de fertirriego en caña de azúcar y frutillaRealizar, evaluar, interpretar y mejorar la uniformidad de riegoMinimizar costos de operación e incrementar los rendimientosCapacitar en el uso del software del curso  INFORMES : José Murga Salinas, 51-996 760 142, goteocania@lamolina.edu.pe
Conocimiento, tecnología, experiencia de campo y 20 años desarrollando el curso
Recibirás: Capacitación, Diploma, Ponencias, y Software. Vacantes limitadas máximo: 25
Solicitas las ponencias y el software con la constancia de tu deposito. Temas similares: UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA, FACULTAD DE AGRONOMIA, DEL  19  al  21  AGOSTO 2019,  PASANTIA INTERNACIONAL "EXPERIENCIAS DEL RIEGO POR GOTEO EN LA COSTA PERUANA"  MAJES, AREQUIPA PASANTIA INTERNACIONAL "EXPERIENCIAS DEL RIEGO POR GOTEO EN LA COSTA PERUANA", EL DESIERTO BAJO RIEGO POR GOTEO, UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA,  FACULTAD DE AGRONOMIA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA  LA  MOLINA, FACULTAD DE AGRONOMIA, CURSO  RIEGO Y FERTIRRIEGO,   22 - 23  Feb  2019,  EXPOSITORES : Docentes SALOMON HELFGOTT,  OSCAR LOLI, MIGUEL CANAMERO, TANYA LAGUNA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA - LA  MOLINA, CURSO DE RIEGO POR GOTEO DEL 26 al 27 MAYO 2017,  FACULTAD  DE  AGRONOMIA  , Riego por goteo, Capacitacion justifica la inversion PASANTIA INTERNACIONAL A LOS SISTEMAS DE RIEGO POR GOTEO DE  MAJES,  AREQUIPA, PERU. Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, Facultad de Agronomia

----------

